# A few questions about the transmission on the 2.5



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

Workig on a litle project on my A3 and I will be looking to sell my 6spd 02q transmission in the near future.
I am an Audi tech so I don't currently have access to all of the VW information, or I'd just look this up on my own.
What I am looking to find out is does the 2.5L trans have a vehicle speed sensor built into it like most vw transmissions in the past. The 02Q 6spd from the A3 and gti 2.0t has no sensor anymore reading off the diff. It now just uses wheel speed calculations through the abs sensors to determine vehicle speed.
Also does anyone know the trans code on the 2.5L to determine its basicly style... Is it an 02A 02J style 5spd, or is it an 02M style 5spd like on the 180hp quattro TTs.
And the bell housing bolt style would be helpful also. Is it a Vr6 style mounting or is it a 4 cylinder style mounting to the engine itself.
I will be looking to sell the trans, flywheel, clutch, starter, driveshafts and front rotors, calipers and carriers, 12.3" vs 11.3" on the rabbit. As a whole package if this is something that will bolt right up to the 2.5l engine.
I was originally gonna sell it to a mk4 1.8t owner looking to do a 6spd swap but then came across the info that it no longer had a vss sensor in the trans so they would not be able to use it. And yesterday while I had it on hte lift was checking it out and it does not appear to have any markings that would indicate that i could just drill and tap the case to put it in.
Any help would be greatly appreciated and could later mean the first 6spd manual swap for one of you guys...


----------



## rare (Apr 7, 2005)

Look here for some of the answers.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3164832


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (rare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rare* »_Look here for some of the answers.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3164832

Thanks checking it out


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (chris86vw)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mwwVW (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: A few questions about the transmission on the 2.5 (chris86vw)*

you will be selling your 02q trans and "upgrading" to what?


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: A few questions about the transmission on the 2.5 (mwwhonda)*

that would be a secret for the time being...


----------



## mwwVW (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: A few questions about the transmission on the 2.5 (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_that would be a secret for the time being...

oh thats no fun.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: A few questions about the transmission on the 2.5 (mwwhonda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mwwhonda* »_
oh thats no fun.

yes but the car will be when its done.


----------



## mwwVW (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: A few questions about the transmission on the 2.5 (chris86vw)*

i think the new 6 speed is a great trans... i can't imagine what you'd look forward to... gonna fit a tremec t-56 in there?


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: A few questions about the transmission on the 2.5 (mwwhonda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mwwhonda* »_i think the new 6 speed is a great trans... i can't imagine what you'd look forward to... gonna fit a tremec t-56 in there?

haha no.. but I do want a build a RWD passat wagon with a 2.7t where some form of a tremec could be handy.. might get on that after I finish and sell the mk2.
I love the 6spd too.. especialy the 02Q this has been the best VW/Audi trans today in my opinion. definitly some other changes over the 02M... this thing can take a beating... I think I will bend the shift lever banging gears before I damage a syncro or gear.


----------



## mwwVW (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: A few questions about the transmission on the 2.5 (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_
haha no.. but I do want a build a RWD passat wagon with a 2.7t where some form of a tremec could be handy.. might get on that after I finish and sell the mk2.
I love the 6spd too.. especialy the 02Q this has been the best VW/Audi trans today in my opinion. definitly some other changes over the 02M... this thing can take a beating... I think I will bend the shift lever banging gears before I damage a syncro or gear.

so then what.... waiting it out for the dry clutch 7speed DSG?


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: A few questions about the transmission on the 2.5 (mwwhonda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mwwhonda* »_
so then what.... waiting it out for the dry clutch 7speed DSG?

As I just posted over on audiworld.. paddles are for the bedroom not cars.
although a dry clutch dsg does sound kind of cool to me.
we'll see.. I am broke though right now after the move with all those costs plus a mortgage and rent right now.. hopefully the house sells quick and I can finish the project.. I have most of the expensive stuff.


----------



## mwwVW (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: A few questions about the transmission on the 2.5 (chris86vw)*

i've always been an avid manual tranny enthusiast. my lifestyle as of late includes lots of long hours at the office and lots of traffic and that is brining me to my knees of the DSG...
my MKV will have a DSG....


----------



## Old Frog (Feb 20, 2007)

Chris. Thanks for the leg work on the 02q vs 02m differences. I am looking @ installing a 02m in an A5 car. 
The other thing I have found is the possible difference in the axle lengths of the 2, A5 vs A4 and the flange size of the 02q, 02m & 0A4.
The 02q is listed as having 107mm axle flanges. The 02m has 108mmwhile the 0A4's & other 5 speeds typically have the 100mm flanges. Typically 6 speed & 5 speed axles are not interchangable because of length & flange size. Add to this the fact that the A5 platform is wider than the A4 which may mean a longer axle in the A5 when compared to the A4. Thus, questions in axle compatiblity. It maybe possible to either swap out the flanges or a combination of the c/v joints & axles to make one work in the other. Have you done any leg work on this yet?



_Modified by Old Frog at 8:16 AM 7-4-2007_


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (Old Frog)*

If there's nothing interchangeable, you might want to call an axle shop and see about having something made... or at least what's involved in it. AFAIK, a lot of aftermarket (/performance) axle manufacturers do custom work as well.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (Old Frog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Old Frog* »_Chris. Thanks for the leg work on the 02q vs 02m differences. I am looking @ installing a 02m in an A5 car. 
The other thing I have found is the possible difference in the axle lengths of the 2, A5 vs A4 and the flange size of the 02q, 02m & 0A4.
The 02q is listed as having 107mm axle flanges. The 02m has 108mmwhile the 0A4's & other 5 speeds typically have the 100mm flanges. Typically 6 speed & 5 speed axles are not interchangable because of length & flange size. Add to this the fact that the A5 platform is wider than the A4 which may mean a longer axle in the A5 when compared to the A4. Thus, questions in axle compatiblity. It maybe possible to either swap out the flanges or a combination of the c/v joints & axles to make one work in the other. Have you done any leg work on this yet?


_Modified by Old Frog at 8:16 AM 7-4-2007_


replied to your IM.
I will have my trans out probably by sunday. The only 02m I happen to have immediate access to is from a TT so its AWD and checking the axle length will be tough.
I can call a friend though who has 02m axles laying around from a turbo S and he and his business partner both have02ms in their cars so I'll see if he can grab a measurement for you also.
But mine will be out by early next week so why not just get an 02q with axles







..


----------

